# Salt Sitting in V box salter



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok, please dont :laughing: at me... i am asking this because i don't know.... 

if i get a big salt truck... like a 4 yard salter... and if i don't use all the salt can i park it in my heated shop till the next time i go out?

or will the salt turn rock hard....

i have always used a tail gate salter so i don't know.

Sticks...tymusic


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Search, search, search.

tarp it when you go out. if its parked inside, if its heated well, it most likely will be ok. not 100% though, can you afford the risk?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I would worry more about the rusting of metal if it sits in the spreader for very long.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes, you can, but it isn' t good for the spreader.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm talking about maybe a week 
if long i will just off load it into a pile then loader it back in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sticks;851213 said:


> I'm talking about maybe 2 weeks
> if long i will just off load it into a pile then loader it back in.


Answer is still yes, but it wouldn't be very intelligent.

BTW, if 2 weeks isn't long, I'd hate to know what you consider long. Mine don't stay filled for more than a day.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Your salt will be fine.......consider topping it off and parking it full.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

You could only fill it up 1/4 or 1/2 untill you figure out how much you will use. Unless your salt is a long way from your accounts.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;851220 said:


> Answer is still yes, but it wouldn't be very intelligent.
> 
> BTW, if 2 weeks isn't long, I'd hate to know what you consider long. Mine don't stay filled for more than a day.


I thought about it after i put that.... I use to do this a while ago, i would always fill up my salter ( downeaster 8' slip in) and leave it over night, run it empty and then power wash it out...

but now i want to get something bigger !!!! more power!!!! wesport and i dont think i will be using a full load... 
i am not far from my accounts but the bulk salt is far from me.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

We have done this before and believe me no good hard on the spreader and if it was not tarped while out on a run then empty the salt whats so bad about emptying the spreader


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

4700dan;851234 said:


> We have done this before and believe me no good hard on the spreader and if it was not tarped while out on a run then empty the salt whats so bad about emptying the spreader


i dont want to have to build a salt pile and a hut


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

4700dan;851234 said:


> whats so bad about emptying the spreader


It's not a bad thing.......just slows your response time.

I suppose that can be a bad thing for you if timing is the issue.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Sticks;851236 said:


> i dont want to have to build a salt pile and a hut


Same here. Thats why I am really trying not to get into bulk salt but it's hard not to...


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

you could just tarp it.....also consider your cost savings by buying bulk


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sticks;851233 said:


> I thought about it after i put that.... I use to do this a while ago, i would always fill up my salter ( downeaster 8' slip in) and leave it over night, run it empty and then power wash it out...
> 
> but now i want to get something bigger !!!! more power!!!! wesport and i dont think i will be using a full load...
> i am not far from my accounts but the bulk salt is far from me.


So you want a bigger, more expensive spreader that you have no use for? Just so you can show off to your friends?

Did I miss something here?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

2COR517;851885 said:


> So you want a bigger, more expensive spreader that you have no use for? Just so you can show off to your friends?
> 
> Did I miss something here?


took the words right of my fingers


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

nickplowing1972;851891 said:


> took the words right of my fingers


no i want a bigger salter, because its an hour round trip to get salt. I don't know how you guys to things... but time is money where i come from, and if i have to shell out a little more for a truck that is going to be double as productive for me it makes sense.

but i guess not if its going to wreck the salter.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Time is money the way you do things? Hmmm. 

To "legally" move 4-5 ton of salt in a spreader, you need a pretty big truck. I would think 5500 size minimum. Do you have a use for that truck other than the 20 or so snow events each year? I don't know your actual number of events. 
Hour round trip including loading time? Doesn't seem too bad to me. It's an hour one way to the big depot, 3 ton minimum. The "local" place has no minimum, probably need to allow an hour all in. Charges 40% more per ton. 

Sounds like you need to get a tractor/SS and bulk storage. That should impress your friends. And be a much better way of spending your money.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

So if I understand, you got a larger salter and you want to use bulk salt. If you have been using bagged all this time, the money you will save with bulk is huge.
You also dont want to build a salt shed, and you have a garage that is heated where you could store your salt truck in. As long as your garage is above freezing there will never be a problem with the salt getting hard while indoors. Tarp it and you will always be ready to salt at a moments notice. The problems are as follows: 
#1 it is much harder on your salter.
#2 if you are going to be out a long time with your salter, freeze up is a real possibility.
#3 Storing salt in your garage may cause problems to your garage in the long run.

All that being said, I store my salter full indoors. This is one of the reasons I bought a stainless steel this year. I am always ready to go. Saving time loading, unloading, and washing out my salter. In the back of my mind Im thinking maybe my warm salt, when it hits the snow and ice will turn to brine quicker. Justification is a powerfull tool.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Neige;851992 said:


> In the back of my mind Im thinking maybe my warm salt, when it hits the snow and ice will turn to brine quicker. Justification is a powerfull tool.


I've always thought about that.... Wonder if it really makes a differance?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

after a snow we wash out our salters, let them dry, fill them with salt, park them inside, allows the salt to dry, and warm up for the next trip out.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Neige;851992 said:


> #1 it is much harder on your salter.


I would like to hear your reasoning behind that.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

cretebaby;852532 said:


> I would like to hear your reasoning behind that.


I would think that salt sitting in your salter is continuously corroding the steel. If you were to empty it out after each event and wash it, then you have removed this problem.


----------

